# Police Officer Noah Leotta



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Noah Leotta*
Montgomery County Police Department, Maryland

End of Watch: Thursday, December 10, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 24

*Tour:* 3 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicular assault

*Incident Date:* 12/3/2015

*Weapon:* Automobile; Alcohol involved

*Offender:* Charges pending

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Noah Leotta succumbed to injuries sustained on December 3rd, 2016, when he was struck by a drunk driver near the intersection of Rockville Pike and Edmonston Drive.

He was conducting a traffic stop on Rockville Pike at approximately 9:45 pm while working a special assignment on the agency's Holiday Alcohol Task Force. He had contacted the driver and was getting back into his patrol car when a second vehicle struck his patrol car and then struck him.

Officer Leotta was transported to Suburban Hospital where he remained on life support until passing away on December 10th, 2016.

The driver of the vehicle that struck him was held on suspicious of drunk driving with additional charges pending.

Officer Leotta had served with the Montgomery County Police Department for almost three years. He is survived by his parents and sister.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police J. Thomas Manger
Montgomery County Police Department
100 Edison Park Drive
Gaithersburg, MD 20878

Phone: (301) 279-8000

Read more: Police Officer Noah Leotta


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Leotta.


----------

